# www.bestaquariumregulator.com updated.



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Its clean............


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Hello, Mr. Thompson.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I like the new look


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks real good Rex.


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice job, it looks more "up to date".


----------



## JHipkin (Dec 18, 2004)

I would make the pics clickable. It's what users expect.


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice job on the new site Rex.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks good, man.


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

Its good . U should have testimonials on each product


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

"i like rex regs good! they do cool for me! u need 2 get 1 2" -Cleek


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

huh


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

lol NEN...
I'll be the bad guy. 
Cleek I think you need a spell checker... Firefox has one built in, use it please.

Site looks good Rex, looks like you have been busy/er


----------

